# Toluca



## Pege22

Dear members,

I am considering a move to the Toluca area for a job with my company. Can someone describe the living conditions there? I'm used to living in an urban environment (spent 10 yrs in San Francisco, USA) and am wondering if I can live safely in the city or surrounding area. I'm very active and enjoy traveling and going out on the town. I would appreciate input from people with experience living in the area.

Thanks in advance
Pege22


----------



## Longford

Pege22 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am considering a move to the Toluca area for a job with my company. Can someone describe the living conditions there? I'm used to living in an urban environment (spent 10 yrs in San Francisco, USA) and am wondering if I can live safely in the city or surrounding area. I'm very active and enjoy traveling and going out on the town. I would appreciate input from people with experience living in the area.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Pege22


:welcome:

Well, if you'd be moving to the area to accept/keep a job with your employer ... that's the best way to make the transition into Mexico.

I like Toluca, but it's mostly 'off the radar' of many expats. It's better known today as a large community, metropolitan area, where the focus is on manufacturing. There's also an international airport there which the government's had a tough time convincing many people to use. You can, however, use the airport to get into the USA and to travel in parts of Mexico (the latter of which can be at a price discount as compared to the principal Mexico City airport).

The weather, winter weather, is a big drawback for many people from abroad who consider living in Toluca. It can be downright cold, freezing and sometimes below and many of the homes/apartments are not well insulated/heated. Many are, though.

There are some very nice subdivisions near Toluca and the housing stock in the city isn't bad, in parts. You'll likely receive a stipend for housing and if so you can find something nice. What you like will probably depend on whether or not you'll be bringing family with you, or living solo. Some of the professionals - attorneys/accountants - I'm friendly with in the D.F. live out by Toluca.

Toluca's well-situated to explore some interesting and "off the beaten path for foreigners" parts of the country. That part of the state of Mexico, of which Toluca is the state capital, is rich in history. And you can get to the Pacific Coast with little difficulty. And, you're not far from the D.F.

There may be a newcomers club for English-speaking expats in Toluca, but I don't have contact information. There are Swiss and Germans and some Brits working there, that I know of. 

Toluca's not a place in Mexico that seems to have been seriously (maybe not even mildly) impacted by the war, the domestic terrorism, etc. My 'gut' feeling from visiting often is that it's pretty safe, as "safety" is considered in Mexico these days. But, as I mentioned earlier ... the upscale subdivisions ... they're typically gated. 

I'm assuming you'll have the opportunity to make one or two familiarization trips before having to decide on the move. Or, maybe it's something for which you have little or no choice.

Anyhow, as I said in the beginning ... the winter weather is probably the biggest drawback, with the industrialization of the area coming in second (as a negative).

Lucky you! Having the opportunity to move to Mexico.

Best of luck with the decision-making process.


----------



## Hound Dog

Do nit unerestimate the drawback of the really cold winters in Toluca at some 8,700 feet in altitude, quite a bit higher than the Valley of Mexico and the fact that many homes, even quite nice homes are inadequately heated. As you seek out housing, look closely at the heating system of any home or apartment you choose That is one cpld town.


----------



## MegGonzalez

Hi! Toluca is a large city, consider living in Metepec. It is the nicer of the twin cities to live in. Toluca offers a lot of great places to shop and eat. Fresh food is much cheaper than in the US. It can get cold but I find a nice sweater or jacket does the trick as it still doesn't get as cold as I was used to in Indiana. If you have made the move over. I'd love to meet up for coffee or dinner. I moved to Metepec a month ago with my (Mexican) husband. He knows the ropes but I'm still learning my way around. I work from home so some company is always welcome!


----------



## Isla Verde

MegGonzalez;1219230 It can get cold but I find a nice sweater or jacket does the trick as it still doesn't get as cold as I was used to in Indiana. [/QUOTE said:


> But have you been in Toluca in the winter?


----------



## MegGonzalez

I've been in Toluca in March but not in January, however I was watching the temperatures with envy from my snow buried dorm this past winter. I'm used to just piling on the blankets so I admit I may not be the best judge.


----------



## Isla Verde

MegGonzalez said:


> I've been in Toluca in March but not in January, however I was watching the temperatures with envy from my snow buried dorm this past winter. I'm used to just piling on the blankets so I admit I may not be the best judge.


Just keep in mind that in Mexico, houses rarely have heating systems, so you really need to pile on the blankets in wintertime!


----------



## TundraGreen

MegGonzalez said:


> I've been in Toluca in March but not in January, however I was watching the temperatures with envy from my snow buried dorm this past winter. I'm used to just piling on the blankets so I admit I may not be the best judge.


The temperatures can be misleading. Mexican houses are not insulated nor sealed against drafts in the way that houses in cold climates normally are. Consequently, they can feel much colder than a house in a colder climate. The indoor temperature often tracks the outdoor temperature more closely than one might expect.


----------

